# possible sponsorships for losi mini sprint 1/18th scale



## 74racing (Mar 18, 2012)

I am currently seeking sponsorships for me to race my 1/18th scale losi mini sprint. If anyone has any possible ideas for someone to sponsor me, let me know. Any offers would be great and accepted. thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

